# Do you have a SawBoard (AKA-Circular saw guibe)



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Good day

....If you don't have the Sawboard, you can make this jig from Plywood/Melamine/MDF.

I have one and instead of making a special board for cutting tapers, I used it as "double function" (you know that I love them cheap, easy and fast)

The idea is not new and has many versions...this one is my version...

Well, enough words...you have 34 pictures to see... 

Best regards
niki


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks simplenik
I like that and have saved a copy for future use, thanks for posting it.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Another great project Niki..... Thanks!


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you Doyle and Bob

Doyle
Yes, you better save a copy...around one month ago, all my Photobucket album just vanished with some 50 jigs pictures and that's the reason that the pictures from many posts disappeared.

Regards
niki


----------

